# 12 Days of Christmas the PRIZE LIST -



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Guys,

This is the time you have all been waiting for :thumb: The reveal of this years Christmas Giveaways!

I am sure you will agree this is a huge prize fund and what makes DW one of the best communities out there is the relationships that the site, the members and the traders and advertisers all have.

*DO NOT ENTER ON THIS THREAD * you can enter on this thread ENTER 12 DAYS OF XMAS HERE 

So.... Here they are:

DW MASSIVE XMAS GIVEAWAY

*DAY1*

Serious performance goodies

Sponsored by Serious Performance










*Bonus Prize*
Wax attack Wet Glaze 2.0 and some PakShak cloths
DRC1000 T-shirt and a Flex power tools pen and Wax Attack Quick Detailer 
Sponsored by Wax Attack










*DAY 2*

1 x 1L Advanced neutral snow foam
1 x 250ml Classic Gloss Protection
1 x Black wax applicator
1 x thick Micro fibre cloths
Sponsored by Valet Pro 










*DAY 3*

Meguiars Microfibre Correction Kit (5") 
Sponsored by Meguiars 

*Bonus Prize*
Elite car care goodies Optimum Opti-Coat 2.0 Semi Permanent Sealant and Optimum Sample Kit:

Sponsored by Elite Car Care










*DAY 4*

Autogeek Certificate for $150 -

Sponsored by Autogeek










*Bonus Prize*
Autobrite NEW Distinction Wax (Ltd Edition)
Sponsored by Autobrite










*DAY 5* 
Polished Bliss Swissvax Mystery
Sponsored by Polished Bliss










*Bonus Prize*
Quick Detailing Carnauba Wax 
Sponsored by Bullet Polish 

*DAY 6*
Autofinesse Desire Wax Complete kit

Sponsored by Autofinesse










*Bonus Prize*
G3 SuperGloss Paste Wax 
Sponsored by G3










*DAY 7*
Dodo Juice Goodies

Sponsored by Dodo Juice










*Bonus Prize*
Nanolex 1L of washcoat
Sponsored by Nanolex










*DAY 8*

ZAINO Z8 Kit

Sponsored by Zaino Europe









*Bonus Prize*
Kleers Goodies 
Sponsored by Kleers









*DAY 9*

Gtechniq EXO kit 
Sponsored by G techniq










*Bonus Prize*
AM details full range 
AM Wheels - Acid free Wheel Cleaner ratio 4:1
AM Bubbles - Luxury Car Shampoo
AM Glass - Crystal Clear Glass Cleaner
AM Glaze - All in one Paint Glaze
AM Seal - Synthetic Paint Sealant
AM Wax 200ml Pot.
AM T Mitt - Our Genuine Lambs wool Mitt.

Sponsored by AM details

*DAY 10* 
Autoglym High Definition Cleanser Kit, a Surface Detailing Clay Kit, Custom Wheel Cleaner Kit and an HD Wax Kit, 1L of Super Resin Polish, 1L of Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner, a Winter Care Kit and a Hi Tech Microfibre Drying Towel

Sponsored by Autoglym










*Bonus Prize*
Fuch's Velvetone kit 
Alloy Wheel Cleaner (500ml), High Gloss Polish (500ml), Wash & Wax (500ml), Air Con Refresh (160ml), Alloy Cleaner Brush and 2x Micro Fibre Cloths.

Sponsored by Fuch's Oil










*DAY 11* . 
Ultimate Finish 1 x FLEX Lightweight Rotary - L3403 VRG
1 x 22PLE Signature Glass Coat Sampler Set - (20 ml each of - VX1 Pro, VM1, VR1)
1 x UF Bucket & Scratch Shield Set
1 x Ultimate Snow Foam & Lance Kit (any fitment)
1 x Aqua Gleam 0PPM De-ionisng Water Filter

Sponsored by The Ulimate Finish










*Bonus Prize*

1 x 750ml - Aquanon - Clean & Shine
1 x pack of 6 - Microfibre cloths
Sponsored by Achem[/COLO









*DAY 12*
DW/********** special one off wax CHRISTMAS EDITION WAX ( 1/1 this is the only one !!!) - DW Stickers and goodies + Led Lenser torch

Sponsored by ********* Wax / DW / LEDCO 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/images/misc/**********.jpg

*Bonus Prize*
Furniture clinic First Aid Kit 
Sponsored by Furniture Clinic









*New Years Giveaway *

No 1 Pot of Bouncer's Triple Twelve wax

Sponsored by The Bouncer









*Bonus Prize*
Britemax Vantage prep, seal & wax kit.

Sponsored by Britemax










*Bonus Prize*
Dooka Wash Mitt Kitt

Sponsored by Dooka Detailing 










*Bonus Prize*
bucket and grit guard complete with the CG logo

Sponsored by Chemical Guys 










*Bonus Prize*
1x Rim Protect 50ml 
1x Ex&Interior Care 250ml 
1x Premium Vision 30ml 
1x Glass Anti-Fog 100ml 
1x Glass Metal Cleaner 100ml 
1x Glass Shine 250ml 
1x Lack Protect 3D 
1x Rim CLeaner + 500ml
1x Shampoo Tester 100ml
1x Predator APC 100ml tester
1x High Gloss Strong Compound 60ml tester
1x High Gloss Cut Compound 60ml tester
1x Ultra Gloss Finish Compound 60ml tester
1x Seats & Convertible Protect 100ml tester

Sponsored by 4nano

There will also be a couple of extra Bonus Prizes from Magoo Tax Discs every day and the Carairfreshener shop with a prize every other day



















So there you have it a great chance to win loads of prizes !!!!!!!!

The giveaway thread will be launched on the 30th November for you to enter and will run until Midnight on the 11th December.

I think you can see the traders and Sponsors have surpassed last year's giveaway - And The New Year Giveaway has been added again !!!!

We have decided to make each prize individual to allow maximum chances for everybody - so they will be a main winner and a bonus winner for each day ...( Days where there are multiple prizes that number of winners will be picked)

All that remains is for me and John to wish you all the best of luck!

DWC


----------



## amatkins (Nov 26, 2012)

Wow, now that's a awesome selection of prizes. Thank you


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Awesome prizes.


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

Wow!!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Im sure you'll agree there are some great prizes to be won - good luck to you all .


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

Well done, very generous


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Wow:doublesho
Amazing prize list.


----------



## DMcG (Oct 25, 2012)

Really generous sponsors. Nothing like this on any other forum I have seen.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow oh wow! Good luck everyone and a massive thank you to the very
generous prize donors... :thumb:



*** looks for fingers Xd icon ***


With Season's Greetings,
Steve


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

DMcG said:


> Really generous sponsors. Nothing like this on any other forum I have seen.


Thats what Makes DW special


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Great stuff... well done all involved!!


----------



## nicsastar (Sep 24, 2012)

Brilliant


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Crikey!!

Some awesome prizes available
They'll make sometimes Xmas very special!!!

Thanks DW!!!


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Holy crap :O this really is why detailing world is so great! Thanks to all the sponsors! 

Lets the nervousness commence and each day when you're green with envy and happy for the winner at the same time lol


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

:doublesho what an awesome load of prizes, good luck to everyone an happy crim .


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow 
Lots this year


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

Very very Nice


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Wow, really can't believe the amount and expense in the gifts, fingers crossed i win something :thumb:


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

what awsome prizes !!!!!!!! thanks sponsers  and dw


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks Chaps Please spread the word around


----------



## *rob* (Apr 7, 2012)

That's a cracking list, some winners will be getting some nice prizes


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Are you serious!!!


This is an epic giveaway
To all the sponsors i take my hat off to you. This is a VERY generous list.


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Blooming eck!! :doublesho


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

the DW Sponsers and Supporters have, once again, surpassed themselves with an awesome prize list.
best of luck everyone


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

oooft... day 11 please.. 

well done to Ultimate finish, and all the other traders. very generous.


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Awesome ! Thank so much ! Good luck everyone


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Some great prizes up for grabs there :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

That is amazing..


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice, hope some of them ship to US


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Awsome prizes from awsome support's, good luck to all.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Wheelzntoys said:


> Nice, hope some of them ship to US


third stipulation from the entry thread 



> 3) Postage to a UK address ( International Postage to be confirmed by sponsor)


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

WOW! Awesome prizes to be won! Can't believe how generous the sponsors are on this forum :thumb:

Kepp up the good work everyone!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Well done chaps - great haul of goodies again this year :thumb:

I've got to admit it does feel a little strange seeing all this from the other side this year.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Amazing prizes, from everybody. This forum & its sponsors are the best out there


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

woah!! im usually not too fussed about crimbo but this year im genuinely excited!!


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

Please consider me entered. I have collected a new to me car today. Thanks to one and all involved with this.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Thanks to all the sponsors. :thumb:

Makes you feel warm all over ... :lol:


----------



## banarno (Aug 3, 2008)

Unbelievable list of goodies,  very generous prizes, it gets better and better every year.

I feel some new product reviews approaching.....


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

crikey!! DAY 11 aswell please  :lol:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks to all the sponsors. Very generous of you all.


----------



## explorer (Nov 11, 2012)

Amazing generosity and prizes.


----------



## Alan C (Jul 24, 2011)

Superb prizes!


----------



## Millzer (Jan 24, 2012)

Woah! That's insane! 

I should probably start posting/talking more before I miss out!


----------



## Mr.Ry (Nov 14, 2011)

Awesome!! Massive thanks to all the sponsors


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Wow! Fantastic!


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Fab prizes :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Pugboi (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who helps put this together !! It's my first year and really hopping to win something !! Lol :thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Absolutely stunning list of prizes!!!!:doublesho:doublesho

Now where's my lucky charm....?


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Some stunning prizes there chaps and chapesses!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Some very good and exclusive prizes there


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Amazing prizes, thanks to all involved


----------



## vectra (Feb 3, 2008)

Very generous sponsors there.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2012)

Just to confirm we will post it FOC world wide, good luck.


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

Pukka prizes , well in DW :thumb:


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

********** Wax said:


> Just to confirm we will post it FOC world wide, good luck.


Bravo Jason! :thumb:
That's the Xmas spirit!
After all, DW is an international forum.

I believe the other sponsors should follow your example.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

skorpios said:


> Bravo Jason! :thumb:
> That's the Xmas spirit!
> After all, *DW is an international forum*.
> 
> I believe the other sponsors should follow your example.


it is indeed but then a pot of wax will be alot cheaper to send anywhere in the world than, for example a bigger, heavier box containing a rotary..

the DW sponsers are being very generous already but, like any business they have overheads to think about..


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Big thumbs up to everyone involved.......


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

That's a very generous list - thanks all :thumb:


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

:doublesho Incredible, it just keeps on getting bigger and better year after year. Many thanks to everybody involved in organising this event especially the generous sponsors :thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Can't wait for it to start


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

wowzer!!


----------



## glenn st (Apr 27, 2012)

Am in:argie: good luck everyone an hope you all have a great Christmas


----------



## lesley2337 (Nov 15, 2009)

Good luck everyone!

fingers crossed.....


----------



## Subc (May 30, 2008)

If yer nae in, yell nae win.


----------



## teamdirtydog (Jun 17, 2012)

Wow excellent prizes! Good luck and Merry Christmas!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Just to confirm, we will ship the pot of Swissvax Mystery we've donated FOC to any of the countries we currently serve (but, for liability and logistical reasons, not anywhere else). See the "Current Shipping Charges" pdf on our delivery information page for full details.


----------



## ken46 (Apr 20, 2010)

How do we get informed if we're lucky to win? E-mail?pm?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

It will be via a pm i believe


----------



## wbessada (Oct 17, 2011)

Season's greetings all!


----------



## bagpuss (Dec 3, 2012)

WOW a fantastic selection of prizes. Good luck everyone and a Happy Christmas to all.


----------



## dragontolis (Aug 28, 2012)

what an awesome load of prizes, good luck to everyone


----------



## Azonto (Jul 22, 2012)

What a fantastic prize pool. Thanks to all the sponsors getting involved and the DW organisers putting a lot of effort into making this Xmas giveaway a success!


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

When does this actually start, and more importantlly how do we enter?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

The Pan Man said:


> When does this actually start, and more importantlly how do we enter?


ALL your answers can be found in the first post! 

Alan W


----------



## TroyScherer (Apr 24, 2012)

Holy Smokes that's some amazing stuff to get for Christmas !!!


----------



## Revans (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow what a great prize haul from some very generous suppliers!good luck everyone.


----------



## aetolofitis (Jun 8, 2011)

good luck!!!


----------



## Balddee2 (Feb 14, 2010)

Looks great to me, best of luck everyone.


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Day 1 bonus prizes ready to go - postage will be included wherever the winner is from :thumb:


----------



## atrose81 (Nov 18, 2012)

Wow, great prizes. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

edited


----------



## ConorF (Oct 3, 2012)

Didnt mean to thank you Wax Attack haha.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Make sure you get your entry into the prize draw only a day or so left !


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome prizes and top sponsors


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Is the winner contacted via pm as well as announced on the thread?

Chris


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

The prizes are awesome:thumb:


----------



## dennys (Mar 14, 2012)

maybe for xmas I will get one of these thanks dennys
big thanks to contributors


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

Some good stuff in there, fingers crossed


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Thats is now chaps no more entries winners to be announced daily .....


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

WHIZZER said:


> Thats is now chaps no more entries winners to be announced daily .....


Will the winners be announced here or on another thread? Also will they be contacted via PM?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

VenomUK said:


> Will the winners be announced here or on another thread? Also will they be contacted via PM?


Last year a thread was put up with the winners


----------



## awbimmer (Aug 4, 2012)

When are the winners announced alreadyyyyyy


----------



## Mikey18 (Aug 23, 2012)

awbimmer said:


> When are the winners announced alreadyyyyyy


i agree


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

when Bill gets the chance i would imagine guys, we all have lives away from the forum. they won't get forgotten about, rest assured


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Just to add to the details of the New Year Giveaway prize. :thumb:

Bouncer's Triple Twelve is a One off wax pour - Made on the 12/12/12 and only 1 batch making 12 pots were poured. This wax recipe will never be poured again and complete with every pot is a parchment certificate that matches the hologram serial on the wax + the wax number of 12, i.e 3 of 12 etc - so I guess exclusive isn't the word for it. :wave:

All numbers from 2 through to 12 have all been sold > This wax can no longer be purchased.

The New Year Giveaway prize is for the highly coveted pour #1 of 12. And to add that I will indeed ship worldwide if winner is non UK.

Now poured I can show you the prize. ( not shown here is the Uber exclusive 'Bouncer's car window sticker that will also be supplied ) :lol:










A very Happy Christmas to everyone and Good Luck.

Jay


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

an awesome prize there Jay :thumb:


(wheres my pot?  :lol


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

The_Bouncer said:


> Just to add to the details of the New Year Giveaway prize. :thumb:
> 
> Bouncer's Triple Twelve is a One off wax pour - Made on the 12/12/12 and only 1 batch making 12 pots were poured. This wax recipe will never be poured again and complete with every pot is a parchment certificate that matches the hologram serial on the wax + the wax number of 12, i.e 3 of 12 etc - so I guess exclusive isn't the word for it. :wave:
> 
> ...


I should win by default as new year is me birthday lol


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Scottish members excluded Stu, not read the smallprint?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> Scottish members excluded Stu, not read the smallprint?


That's just nonsense Kev!

In all my years here I've won nothing on it so I'll just wait for someone to just give me it! Lol.

Was clearing out again today, giving away about 18 products this weekend and I've still got too much!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:lol:
i'm fairly sure you're one of these 'hoarders' (of detailing gear)


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Not me Kev, on the contrary I just don't have enough!


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Figured I'd give this a try, might actually win something, but not holding my breath!!


----------



## SVT (Jun 14, 2009)

Hook us up .


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

hope i get something


----------



## peugeot106 (Apr 15, 2011)

wow awesome


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Great, love this! However, I cant seem to enter the competition- the thread is locked?


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Guitarjon said:


> Great, love this! However, I cant seem to enter the competition- the thread is locked?


Maybe look at the date of the OP...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Balls, miss read it. Thought it said for 2013


----------

